# Fiji rock with Mbuna



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm switching my tank from a reef tank to African cichlids, can I just my existing fiji rock in the tank? of course I will take it out and leave it in the sun for a few a week and then probably power wash them. I was worried about it being sharp but isn't lace rock kinda sharp too.

also I have caribsea aragronite seaflor special grade reef sand can I also use that?

Thanks Gus


----------



## redm18 (Feb 1, 2004)

You could probably use it or u could sell it and buy non live rock much cheaper


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have used old SW live rock in my tanks before with no problems, but if you can sell it lace rock (which I use almost exclusively in my cichild tanks) is usually much cheaper. I would rinse it and let it dry, then rinse again before using . You need to make sure any benthic life has died and rotted completely before you put it in, or you could get an ammonia spike.


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks,
I'm just torn whether to use it or not. It's really nice fiji pieces and there pretty large. I know they will help buffer the water. I also like Texas Holey Rock but that seems to be as much as live rock. I could probably get $3.00 to $4.00 a lb for it because it's cover in coraline algae, but I dont see many tanks with Ocean rock in them so I'm just worried about how it will look.

also will the caribsea aragronite seaflor special grade reef sand be good to use I have around 100lbs on the tank and also a spare 40 lb unopened bag.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can use aragonite sand, just not live sand.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

you would have to run the rock and sand in freshwater for a long time if it was very healthy live rock... there will be a ton of die off out of those rocks for a long time. 
They don't stay purple or anything in the freshwater... it all flakes off fast and you are back to plain rock that grows algae lightning fast...


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

I figured I would take it out of the tank for at least a week. the hose it down or power wash it.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

gusto said:


> I figured I would take it out of the tank for at least a week. the hose it down or power wash it.


That isn't going to be sufficient. There is still going to be die off. I would sell it to some that can use it for their reef tank.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

gusto said:


> I figured I would take it out of the tank for at least a week. the hose it down or power wash it.


 dried up dead stuff just takes longer to rot in my experience...


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

How about a water and slight bleach solution them let it dry out outside for a couple of weeks. I just really have some nice pieces thank I would like to use. I did finally find some pictures of other African cichlid tanks with ocean rock in them and they looked pretty good. Also I'm not trying to be difficult or not listen to everyones good advice ( which I really appreciate) I'm just trying to find a good and safe way to use the ocean rock that I have. It's all premium fiji rock and I also Have a few nice shelf pieces ( which I dont know whether they will work as well in a cichlid tank because for a reef they were good to put corals on.

here are the pieces before I put them in the tank


----------



## nickinsmokerise (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey, i had a ton, well hundreds of pounds in mine.
When i converted back to cichlids from marine i kept the live sand, and fiji and paradise rock.
I changed out all the water and left the rock in, refilled with dechlorinated water just like i was doing a water change. The next morning all the creatures had crawled out of the rocks and were all over the place. the worm things and cocopods etc. then i syphoned all of that out and turned on powerheads and filters after a full water change. 
Its basically starting over, but i like to think i got a jump start on the cycling process a little bit.
The fiji rock held a ton of algae and the mbuna grazed on it a lot.
I love it, you can see some of it in my pic profile.
I have since moved to haps/peacocks, so im storing all that rock in the basement and have changed to river rock, but my cichlids were good with it, the sharper edged ones i did take out early because of scratches on their sides from playing around it.

good luck!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

gusto said:


> I also Have a few nice shelf pieces ( which I dont know whether they will work as well in a cichlid tank because for a reef they were good to put corals on.


 all of it will work and work well enough, it's just all the die off you will go through.

As nickinsmokerise found, everythig dies... if it dies outside of the rock, it can be removed... if inside, it rots.

As soon as ammonia returns to 0 and nitrates stabilize, your tank would be fit for freshwater fish. Then it should be as simple as a big water change to lower nitrates to a safe/ideal level and add fish!


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks I'm going to try the rock and see how it works, worst case senerio I sell it as fiji base rock and buy new rock. Just not sure how I'm going to go about switching it over. I do like nickinsmokerise method seems the easiest and it should start my cycle...

Thanks Gus


----------

